# Is it okay to give Heartgard 8 days early to get on a different schedule?



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

I gave her Heartgard last month on the 9th for the first time (we've just had her a month). Her Comfortis just arrived, and I want to start giving them both on the same day. Since today is the 1st, I'd like to give them both today.

Is it dangerous to give Heartgard 8 days early, just one time, to get both meds on the same schedule? After these boxes are done I'm going to start buying Trifexis, I think.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Not necessary to get on a habit of doing so but 1 time should be fine, your Vet is just a phone call away (any vet) just to double check.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a thought but heartworm meds are chemicals; isn't Comfort as well? If yes, I'd give them a week or two apart, don't overload the system.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Most of these meds have 800 numbers for support for just those questions...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Heartgard plus is only in your dog's system for 48hr. So yes it is ok to give 8 days early. From merial website: Use of HEARTGARD Plus every month as directed kills immature heartworms introduced to the dog in the last 30 days, preventing the development of adult heartworms. In other words it kills any immature heartworms from the previous month (what you give november 1 kills what may have been introduced in october.) It is safe to give in conjunction with Comfortis. Trifexis® (spinosad + milbemycin oxime) is a combination of the medications in Interceptor® (milbemycin oxime) and Comfortis®(spinosad). The only thing that Comfortis doesn't protect against is ticks.


----------



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you. I did end up calling the vet, and he said it's fine.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job. Your vet should answer questions like that over the phone for free. Might as well get your money's worth.


----------

